# 2002 Altima P0300 Weird Issue



## Retired (May 27, 2013)

I am an old guy and new to these sort of forums so I will attempt to be as clear as possible with my issue.

I have been getting the P0300 code quite often lately, along with the flashing check engine light. It seems to be very sluggish at low RPMs. The issue is not constant, sometimes it clears itself up and rides fine.

I changed the plugs and bought one new coil to test those out. The coils seem to be fine too but I did find a strange issue with CYL 1. If I have the car running and pull out the coil slightly and then return it the issue clears up. It will remain clear for the day. I can drive without issue.

The next day the P0300 returns, sort of like my own Groundhog Day. I can then pull the coil, replace it and drive fine once again/

Any ideas for me from you great helpers?

Thanks in advance, guys and gals!

(2002 Altima, 2.5, standard)


----------

